# How much assistance should I expect.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are at our house in France. We have with us our Volvo, less that 6 months old, 2000 miles on the clock. 2 weeks ago I tried to start it and everything on the dashboard flashed, it went into safe mode and would not start.
I phoned Volvo assist who were very good. After 2 days of telling us that the garage were going to collect it, they eventually took it to La Rochelle.
On collection the garage threw the keys at us and walked away. I insisted that they gave me a copy of the fault code print out.
I passed this on to our dealer, it showed that the air bags had deployed and the car had been in an accident!!! Our dealer contacted Sweden who confirmed that the car had not been connected to Volvos fault system
As of yesterday the fault is back, I am waiting to ring Volvo customer services to ask what they are going to do.
I have no faith in the car going back to the garage, nor have I faith in driving it 700 miles home. I am seething and taking deep breaths before ringing.

What would you do?

We do have the MH with us, so are not absolutely stuck for transport.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Might be worth ringing your insurer. Will your legal costs element cover bringing an action against Volvo or their agents and will that include expenses incurred eg hire cars, full refunds inconvenience etc.

Dick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Explain to customer services you were not happy with the previous garage, either insist on a different main dealer garage or recovery to the UK.

Good Luck.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would tell Volvo that the garage is as much use as a chocolate teapot.I expect though you have already done this.If the car is kept in the UK then get it recovered back to your local main dealer.IF not then have i recovered to a different Volvo garage.

cabby


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> I would tell Volvo that the garage is as much use as a chocolate teapot.I expect though you have already done this.If the car is kept in the UK then get it recovered back to your local main dealer.IF not then have i recovered to a different Volvo garage.
> 
> cabby


Volvo assist have just telephoned. They are trying to book the car into a different dealer. I will be surprised if the dealer will accept it, as they seem to only deal with their own area.
I have already asked them to take the car back to Yorkshire, but I am giving them the opportunity to try to find out if it is an obvious fault, or a gremlin lurking under the bonnet, just appearing when least expected.
I have also emailed Volvo to confirm that the fault was logged before today, as the car is 6 months old today, at which point my consumer rights change.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Surely your car has a 3 year Pan-European warranty from new?? So why the worry about 6 months coming up, you have two an a half YEARS worth of warranty left.

Andy


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Surely your car has a 3 year Pan-European warranty from new?? So why the worry about 6 months coming up, you have two an a half YEARS worth of warranty left.
> 
> Andy


It is not the warranty that I am concerned with.

It is the fact that it has stopped working again and If I understand it correctly the option to return a car as 'not fit for purpose' runs out after it has been owned for 6 months. The car only has 2000 miles on the clock.

Volvo assist were supposed to ring me back yesterday afternoon to let me know what they are going to do. The last I heard was that they were waiting for the garages to reopen after lunch. They are trying to find a different dealer to take it to, as I have refused to let it go back to La Rochelle. It sounds like there is still a chance of them taking it back to Ray Chapmans at York, which is my preferred option. 
I have waived the right to hotel accomodation, hire car or arranged travel, which is all included in the breakdown cover, if they will take it home.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

leseduts said:


> if they will take it home.


Surely "home" for a Wolwo is Sweden?>


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> Surely "home" for a Wolwo is Sweden?>


Her name is Bluebell and she speaks Yorkshire, but I am sure she can speak anything other than French, mind you she can speak french swear words.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Volvo are taking the car back to our dealers in Yorkshire. We have to complete some paperwork then they will arrange a date.

I already knew that the Volvo dealers in France will only repair cars that are in their area. As we would not send it back to La Rochelle they tried to book it in at Angouleme which is nearer to us, but in The Charente, we are in Charente Maritime. 

Other than taking half an hour to answer the phone, Volvo Assist have been very good, between them and Chapmans at York it is now sorted.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent news, that must be a great relief for you. Shame its ******** your holiday up though.

Andy


----------

